# Book?



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

yes i have not a bad book. had really great picture of fould brood in it i should read it agian kinda forgot how they did it. mostly they prevented it by changing combs and whatching the hives for signs of it and burn them if they find it. really had awsome pictures. Nick


----------



## diane41 (Sep 27, 2005)

Betterbee has it. See if this link works or call them.

http://www.betterbee.com/products.asp?dept=466


----------



## Bob Russell (Sep 9, 2003)

A revised edition will be going to print shortly.It will be worth waiting for.

Bob Russell
AFB training provider
New Zealand.


----------



## mwjohnson (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi honeyman,
I posted the same question this winter...
I got a copy in a round about way.
My son's wife has an Aunt who is a libraian in Las Vegas.
She got a copy from Cornell mailed to her and she copied it all...and the plates came out great... I hope I haven't just gotten her(and me)in a lot of trouble with the copyright cop's.
I believe she found a copy at Davis University also.
Some good info and advice that everyone should be aware of,and try to incorporate into their management,but I have some doubt about(some)of my neighbors beekeeping skill(or maybe I should say, a lack of concern for their fellow beeks.)
Now IF everybody was on board doing intense inspections and destroying infected colonies,it would be a lot less nerve wracking to not treat with Terramycin or something(worse?).
Good luck
Mark Johnson

P.S.-Bob; Thank the N.Z.Beekers Association for us please


----------



## Bob Russell (Sep 9, 2003)

Mike
I will pass on your thanks to our new Zealand Beekeepers association.Printing in other languages is being followed up.If you would like to view the new plates that we use in our AFB training you could ask the library for a copy of the November 2004 "The New Zealand Beekeeper" volume 12 No.10
On the back cover are the 15 colour plates.3 or 4 of these are from the original publication.We now use the new plates for our training course and proficiency test.


----------

